# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ICOM IC-V80-T(VR) VHF FM Transciever ราคา 4,950.-

## tenmetershop

ICOM IC-V80-T(VR) VHF FM Transciever ราคา 4,950.-พร้อมรับประกันเสียเปลี่ยนใหม่ใน 7 วัน หลังจากนั้นรับประกัน 1ปี จากเท็นมิเตอร์
เงื่อนไข 

1.จะต้องไม่ใช่ลูกค้าทำเสืยเอง
2.เครื่องต้องอยู่ในสภาพสมบูรณ์ ไม่หล่นหรือแตกหัก
3.จะต้องไม่แกะหรือรื้อเครื่อง
4.ไม่รวม PA ภาคส่ง


ติดต่อ 081-5580422 K.มนตรี

----------


## tenmetershop

http://www.tenmetetshop.com/

----------


## tenmetershop

http://www.tenmetetshop.com/

----------

